

Twitter and IBM Form Global Partnership to Transform Enterprise Decisions - applecore
http://www-03.ibm.com/press/us/en/pressrelease/45265.wss

======
filereaper
Press Release is a bit dry, here's more from each company:
[https://blog.twitter.com/ibm](https://blog.twitter.com/ibm)
[http://www.ibm.com/big-data/us/en/big-data-and-
analytics/ibm...](http://www.ibm.com/big-data/us/en/big-data-and-
analytics/ibmandtwitter.html)

